# Custom Router Table Fence Help Needed?



## Arizme86 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,
Im new to this forum and woodworking... I'm looking to add a fence to my router table I added to a Ridgid R4512 table saw. Has anyone added a router table to this model table saw? And has anyone added a fence? Kreg has a fence that I'm interested in but I don't know if the guides will be a good fit. 
Thank you in advanced for your help! 

-Erik


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Erik . I seen a scenario where a member clamped a home made wooden router fence to his table saws fence . Not sure if I can find the link


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would loose the table saw set up and build a separate table, in the long run I think that you will find it to be a better option. You will find it difficult to add feather boards which are essential. Magnetic ones are an option if your table is cast iron but if not then it would get a lot more complicated. As far as the fence goes don't waste any money on one or at least don't waste any money until you get a feel for what you need a fence for. There are plenty of ideas on Youtube, here is one that deals with all the above issues.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Erik,

I saw this question answered on the Amazon site for the Kreg PRS1010 36 inch fence:

Will the Kreg router fence work on a Ridgid R4512?
Answer:
It works with tables between 3/4" (19mm) and 11/2" (38mm) thick
https://www.kregtool.com/store/c35/router-table-systems/p355/precision-router-table-fence-/

I don't have that saw but I mounted a a cast iron router extension from MLCS on the right side of my saw so it does not interfere with TS operation. While I agree with Art that having a separate router table is preferred, not all of us have the shop space for that option. I also have a table top that I clamp to saw horses if I need more working room. I purchased a Kreg router table stand a while back but until I have my dedicated shop built, it is still in the box. Peachtree Woodworking Supply has generic router fences and components to build your own that may work for your application. 

Rich


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Erik,
You can easily make a dust collection fence to fit.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Erik,

I added a Triton router to my R4512 and designed and build my own removable router fence that attaches to the TS fence. I have published a sketchup drawing in 3D Warehouse (pic below). If you're not familiar with sketchup I'd highly recommend it.

This setup has worked adequately, but after about 6 months of use I'm already thinking about changes. With the router fence attached to the table saw fence setting the fence position is easy, but there is not enough vertical stability in the router fence. It works great for profile work on thin stock, but doesn't support 'tall' work very well. I'll fix this by adding some t-track to the router table to lock the fence to the table and detach it from the TS fence. Having the router attached to the TS is a cool idea, but somewhat limiting in practice (should have listened to the experts here). After I get my shop cabinets built I'll most likely move my router to a freestanding mobile cabinet.

Hope this helps, if you have any further questions feel free to ask. You're gonna love that saw, it's quiet, powerful, and accurate when setup properly.

~Jeff


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

I also have limited space and have the R4512. The Bosch RA1181 router table fits in nicely with only slight mod. It comes with a good fence system with feather boards, vacuum port, etc. I then put my attention to a lower cabinet with adjustable legs that support the Bosch table and router so that the R4512 fence rails don't sag over time. I'm quite happy with the results.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Erik. If you want to use your TS fence for a router fence you hve to add something like Jeff is showing, that adds another face to the fence with a gap in it and enough distance between the new face and the side of your TS fence that the bit won't touch it. The other issue I'll point out is tat to start a cut you have to start at the backside of the saw. If the router is mounted too far from the end of the saw to stand at the end that means you'll be reaching across, either when starting or finishing the cut, which isn't safe. Some members have no choice because of space issues and have to but it will lead to issues when you need to use either the saw or the router and yu don't want to change the setup on the other. If you have space for your saw and a table then don't do it.

If space is limited there are other options. One member at least just has a flat panel that that the router is attached to or has a removeable plate in it and the panel just sits on a Workmate that is opened up all the way. Some cleats on the bottom of the panel on the sides and ends keep the panel from sliding around. When you're done with it the Workmate folds up and the panel sits against a wall.

I also built one with folding table legs this summer for my son who has storage issues. It is only about 6" thick when folded and could be made narrower if needed. Pictures of it are in my uploads.


----------



## Arizme86 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all of your help and input! From what I gathered adding a rotuer table to my table saw will present limitations down the road , which is why I'll probably go towards a freestanding table. My space is slightly limited but I'll make due. Thanks again - all the help was greatly appreciated! 

-Erik


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Arizme86 said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your help and input! From what I gathered adding a rotuer table to my table saw will present limitations down the road , which is why I'll probably go towards a freestanding table. My space is slightly limited but I'll make due. Thanks again - all the help was greatly appreciated!
> 
> -Erik


Erik , some find the height uncomfortably low when it's built into a table saw . Definitely better if you can make a seperate table . I bought a router top and plate from Incra , but I plan on building the rest underneath. This way I can custom tailor drawers and storage areas to my taste


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Erik.



> My space is slightly limited but I'll make due.


Get your thinking cap on and build something like this.

*Adjustable height worktable* which can be moved around, raised or lowered as needed. Higher for routing; lower for assembly of larger projects. Or level with your existing work table or bench to provide additional support.

Don't worry about the knobs holding snug. My wife has stood on the table with no problems.

It really does come in handy in my one car garage which has a lot of stuff in it.


----------

